# Nissan Altima 94- died on me



## sctinescu (Jan 24, 2005)

I drive a manual transmission car. I did not have any problems so far. Yesterday I was all day long outside and no problems. Around 10:30 I was able in the parking lot to start the car and there were no problems, running smoothly for 1 mile, and suddenly when to change in 2 gear while taking left the car start jumping. I thought that may be i did not put it in the correct in gear so I try again but the gear was right. I moved to 3rd gear and the car was even worse. I went to first and the car died. I restarted and it will start but after 1/4 mile it died completly on me. After 10 min of pushing I was able finally to start it again and drive in first gear to home. When I switched to 2 nd gear the car died again and I was not able to restart it again.
Could any one give an advice because I won't be able to move it to a mechanic.
Thanks,
SLy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pull the distributor cap to check the condition of that and the rotor. If they are worn, crusty, or corroded replace both of them. I recommend replacing the spark plugs with new NGKs at the same time. Also look for any oil inside the distributor housing if any is present spray it out with electrical contact cleaner. Try that and let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## sctinescu (Jan 24, 2005)

I towed the car to mechanic and he will see what happened and I will get back with my answer.
Thanks,
Sly


----------



## sctinescu (Jan 24, 2005)

It was the oil distributor. They will put a new one. Unfourtunately it will cost me around 250 only the distributor. And if you add the towing it is really a head ache.


----------

